# Mower's broke! Yard is MINT!! LOOK!



## towhead (Jul 26, 2011)

How beautiful is that!  I may never mow again![]


----------



## Stardust (Jul 26, 2011)

That is Beautiful ~ Wish I had a yard like that ~ Lucky you    []


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty cool, I try to mow as little as possible!


----------



## LC (Jul 26, 2011)

My mower broke down halfway into mowing the yard this past Friday , didn't get it back from the shop till this afternoon . Never saw a deer get comfortable anywhere in my yard , although they will pop up in the back of the field now and then . That is a beautiful shot of those youngsters .


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 26, 2011)

That is excellent.  Looks like they couldnt be happier.


----------



## towhead (Jul 26, 2011)

Thx Star, Cobalt & LC! 

  Actually, Momma is in rare form too...she came to me as if looking for food...(as I feed them in the winter) usually mama won't give you the time of day when she has babies???? Fed her sunflower seeds, ww bread w/peanut butter, stale peanuts and green apples!  And I tried to brush the deer flies from her forehead-that didn't work thou...Crazy -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Madpaddla!!  Sometimes I kinda think mama brings them near me, just in case (she goes away) -Julie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> How beautiful is that! I may never mow again![]


 
 Great pic Julie!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2011)

My little ones haven't  been around in a while,they must be in deer school


----------



## LC (Jul 26, 2011)

Years ago a lady here locally took in a small injured Buck . She had it tied in the yard and would feed it dayly . It started getting pretty big . One day she went out to feed it . Rutting season was in . To make a long story short , the Buck got her down in the yard and ended up hurting her pretty bad . She ended up spending a couple of weeks in the hospital . Nature is a thing of beauty , but never forget that you are dealing with wild animals and moods can change at times pretty quickly .


----------



## towhead (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Joe!  And Happy Birthday again!!  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jul 26, 2011)

Gosh dang Rick!  I hope that's where they are!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Gosh dang Rick!  I hope that's where they are!  -Julie


 
 Wellll one is.Nope Im not going to be the grim reaper  again.  [8|]


----------



## towhead (Jul 26, 2011)

I hear ya LC!!  Can't keep a wild animal captive!  That's usually when bad things happen! And, ya gotta watch their body language when they're not captive too...ears back, foot stomping, snorting... I'm gone !  Thx -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jul 26, 2011)

ok Rick  -Julie


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

someone near here had a pet mountain lion a few years ago,MDWFP didnt like that too much,(according to the experts they no longer exist around here,.......yeah...........right)also know someone who had a pet coon[][]


----------



## LC (Jul 27, 2011)

I was looking for a bottle collector's home once , and accidenatlly went to the wrong house . The guy there had a full grown cougar or mountain lion one , never was sure which . Had it tied down to a metal post in the yard with a log chain . It was winter time and that lion had a beautiful coat of fur . He siad it was friendly . I carelessly got too close to it as we were talking and the critter reared up on his hind legs and reached out with his front paws and grabbed me and pulled me to him . Wanted to scream like a woman , but was too scared to ! Thankfully , he had the lion declawed , but I still remember the power that lion possessed in its grasp . I stay clear of the blasted varmints any time I got near one after that .


----------



## rockbot (Jul 28, 2011)

What a beautiful scene. When a place has a good aura about it wild animals will be present and content. Awesome.


----------



## LC (Jul 28, 2011)

They look as if they belong there , a super nice shot of nature .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> ok Rick  -Julie


 
 They are both ok []


----------



## woody (Jul 28, 2011)

Ummm.... don't feed wild animals.[8|]


----------



## towhead (Jul 28, 2011)

Carobran-Yeah, for sure, no mountain lions around anywhere....

 From yesterdays paper:

 Wildlife officials using DNA analysis have confirmed that a cougar struck and killed on a Connecticut highway last month was the same one that passed through Minnesota and Wisconsin in 2009 and 2010. The cougarâ€™s 1,055-mile trek is considered a new record for most miles traveled by a wild cat, said Adrian Wydeven, biologist for the Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources. The animal was first seen on Dec. 5, 2009, by police in Champlin, Minn., just north of the Twin Cities. It was later confirmed â€” by DNA analysis of its scat from all three locations â€” near Eau Claire and later near Cable in Bayfield County. â€œItâ€™s one of those amazing animal stories,â€ Wydeven said, adding that the cougarâ€™s travels prove the catsâ€™ ability to move faster and farther than anyone thought. â€œThis probably represents one of the longest movements ever recorded for a terrestrial mammal.â€™â€™ Biologists guess that the young male cougar originated in the Black Hills of South Dakota, the closest reproducing population to the Northland, and thus actually traveled about 1,600 miles before being struck and killed June 11 by an SUV on the busy Wilbur Cross Parkway in Milford, Conn. Wydeven told the News Tribune that young male cougars get kicked out of their motherâ€™s territories, often by adult males, and then begin roaming, looking for suitable habitat with food and female cougars. â€œAs they travel east, they can find deer. But they never find the females so they just keep moving,â€™â€™ Wydeven said. Cougars often are reported across the Northland, and a few are even photographed. But thereâ€™s been little proof to determine if the cats seen here were residents or just wandering through from western states. Other cougars are believed to be released or escaped pets. Very few Minnesota or Wisconsin sightings are ever confirmed, and many are in fact dispelled as hoaxes or mistaken identity. In this case, Wisconsin DNR wildlife biologists tracked the cougar through St. Croix and Dunn counties after it crossed the St. Croix River into Wisconsin in mid-December 2009. They were able to collect biological samples and DNA tests confirmed it to be the same cougar seen in Champlin. On Feb. 15, 2010, Wydeven followed cougar tracks in Bayfield County, south of Cable, and obtained a scat sample for DNA analysis, eventually learning that it was the same cougar. On May 20, 2010, a trail camera photographed a young cougar in Oconto County, and six days later a trail camera in Michiganâ€™s Upper Peninsula photographed what biologists believe to be the same animal. The trek bests the old record of 663 miles held by a Black Hills cougar that ended up in Oklahoma. It also was the first cougar ever confirmed in Connecticut. â€œItâ€™s a topic of high public interest,â€ said wildlife biologist Paul Rego of the Connecticut Department of Energy and Environmental Protection. â€œThis was the first time we have confirmed the presence of a cougar.â€ Since the report of the dead cougar, Connecticut officials have received numerous additional reports of cougars in the state â€” all of which have proven false. Rego and Wydeven surmised the cougar might have crossed from the Upper Peninsula into Canada, then down through New York and into Connecticut. Of course, its exact route will never be known. The connection between Connecticut and Wisconsin-Minnesota may never have been made if Wydreven didnâ€™t happen to mention to a Connecticut wildlife official that DNA samples should be sent to a lab in Montana. â€œI never dreamed it would be one of the same cats we had in Wisconsin,â€™â€™ he said. A necropsy on the dead cougar revealed it to be in perfect health before the accident.


----------



## towhead (Jul 28, 2011)

Thx Rock! -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Woody, I've missed you!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

[]Yeah where ya been wood

 ,fishin? []


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Great story about the Cougar Julie.Too bad about it`s being killed.I just wanted to say I enjoy the wildlife photos you take, you must live in a very beautiful area.Thanks for sharing.[]


----------



## towhead (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Tom!  Maybe I can get a Moose this fall!  -Julie


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> Carobran-Yeah, for sure, no mountain lions around anywhere....
> 
> my grandfather saw one cross the NATCHEZ TRACE,theres all kinds of wildlife along it,we were on our way back from JACKSON one day and saw deer,turkeys,hogs at 3 in the afternoon


----------



## woody (Jul 28, 2011)

They just had another Cougar sighting here in central New Hampshire. 
 A newspaper delivery man sighted one early this morning. 
 I spend a lot of time in the woods during hunting season and have never seen a cougar before. Bobcat, yes.


----------



## woody (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> Hi Woody, I've missed you! -Julie


 Ive been around. Just have been busy, lately. []


----------



## woody (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> []Yeah where ya been wood
> 
> ,fishin? []


 LOL, Rick. I caught some nice trout this year. My freezer has quite a few in there.[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

a guy near here got one on his trail camera,anybody ever seen a black bear,there only about a hundred in the state here(how they counted them,i dont know)[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 28, 2011)

your photo is postcard perfect.


----------



## towhead (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah Branden and Woody, for sure there are Cougars, everywhere, I think, wonder why the DNR, etc doesn't want us to think so?  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Gordon!  -Julie


----------



## carobran (Jul 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> Yeah Branden and Woody, for sure there are Cougars, everywhere, I think, wonder why the DNR, etc doesn't want us to think so? -Julie


 maybe they think if people know they are there theyll try to hunt them..................or they think we need somehing to talk about[8|][&:][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------

